# which fish



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

what fish do you think i should get?
they will be in a 29 gallon reef with
-1 randalls goby
-1 atlantic pygmy angel

please indicate why you think its the better chioce

srry, on the poll i ment a pair of barrier reef clowns

another srry, i forgot to add a option that said other( i want a pair of something)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I voted for the Banggais. You can at least spawn them fairly easily in a setup like that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

banggai's will be less obnoxious LOL


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. i want a pair of fish that will like stay together and stuff. i might get a pair of perculas because i love how they host stuff and if they host stuff together, well thats just sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Scientific name on the barrier reef clowns?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> Scientific name on the barrier reef clowns?


Amphiprion akindynos


----------

